#  > Telecomunicações >  > Ubiquiti >  >  Qual equipamento utilizar para ponto a ponto

## k4dosh1

Olá pessoal. primeira vez no fórum perguntando. Não sou profissional da área, apenas um amador tentando conseguir uma solução.


Hoje possuo uma internet via rádio de 3mb na minha casa e a fibra da mesma empresa está a 400 metros da minha residencia e infelizmente nao querem me atender sem que eu desembolse um bom dinheiro. Como não tenho muitas opções por morar no interior estou pensando na seguinte solução.
1- comprar e colocar a fibra na residencia da minha irmã que fica a 370 metros de visada direta, limpa, sem obstaculos onde minha casa fica acima da dela 40 metros e enviar via antena para a minha casa? (sem barreira, visada limpa)

2 - possuo 3 antenas ( 1 airgrid m5 HP, essa telada pequena da ubiquiti; 1 stx lite 2 (corrigindo SXTLITE5 e nao 2), essa redondinha da mikrotik e 1 nano loco antigo , um da ubiquiti antiguinho mas todos funcionam)

3 - consigo realizar um ponto a ponto da casa da minha irma para a minha pegando uma velocidade de 50mb/s (este seria a velocidade da net que eu contrataria)

4 - se for possivel, 2 de qual desses 3 equipamentos utilizar para ser melhor?

5 - pedindo demais. uma em station e outra em ap? seria isso? 

Obrigado galera vcs são feras.

----------


## Nks

Cara paga pra pôr a fibra, conversa melhor com o provedor 400 metro não eh tão longe, a fibra que vai no cliente final chama-se drop flat, ela custa 0,38 centavos o metro, eh mais mão de obra se o provedor tem a equipe dele, sai bem em conta

Airgrid não passa 50Mb nunca
A sxt passa se for um par de sxt 2x2
A nano loco se for M5, e se for um par até passa 50Mb em pequenas distância agora se for a nano5 esquece!

Pelo que vi aí vc não tem par de nada tem 1 antena de cada modelo, desencana!

Viu qual a sua cidade? Soh tem um provedor na fibra ai? Quantos habitantes tem aí?

----------


## k4dosh1

Valeu pelo auxilio NKS.

Pena que não dê.

Sou cliente deles a 4 anos no radio e ja tentei de todas as maneiras migrar para fibra. na minha cidade so existem 2 provedores sendo que um deles esta trabalhando com fibra a uns 2 anos. Ja pedi de todas as formas mas querem me cobrar 1 real o metro mais qualquer manutenção que venha a ocorrer se a fibra romper e etc. Aí é foda. Até mesmo pq se for para passar pelo poste nao seria 400 metros acredito que bem mais que isso quase o dobro talvez.
Aqui tem uns 40 mil habitantes. o bairro quase todo tem fibra, faz um ano q to aguardando, mas moro pro lado de cima de uma rodovia onde tem pouquissimas casas (como se fosse um bairro rural e minha irma mora pro lado de baixo. 

Minha irmã também utiliza rádio deles 3mb de velocidade e se eu comprasse um link unico de 50 mbps e no roteador dividisse por 25mbps para cada um? ja seria bom pra mim sair de 3mb que é o máximo que me oferessem no radio e passar pra 25 ou 20 mbps. Bem isso se ficar estavel, pra ficar tendo muita dor de cabeça tb nem vale a pena nao é mesmo? Apesar que quando chove ou qualquer coisa meu ping vai a mais de 800. Jogar e navegar nem pensar.
Achei q seria uma alternativa.

Uma pena mesmo. mas ja deu uma ideia q pode nao ser viável. 

Pode ser uma alternativa comprar uma sxtlite usada e usar o par tb se achar q resolveria.

UMA CORREÇÃO. SXTLITE 5

----------


## sphreak

> Valeu pelo auxilio NKS.
> 
> Pena que não dê.
> 
> Sou cliente deles a 4 anos no radio e ja tentei de todas as maneiras migrar para fibra. na minha cidade so existem 2 provedores sendo que um deles esta trabalhando com fibra a uns 2 anos. Ja pedi de todas as formas mas querem me cobrar 1 real o metro mais qualquer manutenção que venha a ocorrer se a fibra romper e etc. Aí é foda. Até mesmo pq se for para passar pelo poste nao seria 400 metros acredito que bem mais que isso quase o dobro talvez.
> Aqui tem uns 40 mil habitantes. o bairro quase todo tem fibra, faz um ano q to aguardando, mas moro pro lado de cima de uma rodovia onde tem pouquissimas casas (como se fosse um bairro rural e minha irma mora pro lado de baixo. 
> 
> Minha irmã também utiliza rádio deles 3mb de velocidade e se eu comprasse um link unico de 50 mbps e no roteador dividisse por 25mbps para cada um? ja seria bom pra mim sair de 3mb que é o máximo que me oferessem no radio e passar pra 25 ou 20 mbps. Bem isso se ficar estavel, pra ficar tendo muita dor de cabeça tb nem vale a pena nao é mesmo? Apesar que quando chove ou qualquer coisa meu ping vai a mais de 800. Jogar e navegar nem pensar.
> Achei q seria uma alternativa.
> ...


Utilize os 2 equipamentos Ubiquiti.

Nano como AP em baixo onde tem a fibra e a Airgrid como station. 

Talvez você tenha que elevar um pouco a Airgrid por causa do fresnel.


É pra passar uns 40~50Mb com canal em 20mhz

----------


## k4dosh1

@*sphreak*

Obrigado pela informação.

Como já possuo o equipamento irei instalar em um dia de folga e ver como fica. Acredito que seja possivel ver a banda e qualidade antes da contratação. Tentarei antes mais uma vez junto à equipe de fibra pra ver se me atenderão.

Agradeço a todos.

----------


## k4dosh1

@*sphreak*


Coloquei as antenas e consegui sinal -67, e la mostrando 48mbs. Meu receio é se havendo trafego a velocidade/qualidade/ estabilidade ira cair..... Se trafegar tranquilo uns 20 a 25 mbps ja estarei satisfeito. 

Engracado que na airgrid mostra a velocidade e qualidade, ja no nanostation5 nao mostra nada.

Agora. Como fazer a internet passar por esse ponto a ponto? Modo bridge? Router? Alguem vom conhecimento ou um vídeo, ou tutorial pra repassar? Vou dar uma buscada. Mas ja valeu

----------


## luti1901

Vc tem um nano5 e não nano m5. Esse q vc tem vc Escolhe qual polarização usar a antena. Geralmente ele na vertical da sinal melhor. A airgrid tem que virar a grade pra mudar

----------


## k4dosh1

@luiti901

Obrigado pela orientação. Na nanostation mesmo sem saber ja tinha setado para vertical alterei a grade da antena m5hp e a ponteira tb (na vdd fiz por estetica para nao ficar igual a outras antenas das operadoras daqui)

Já consegui tb colocar em modo bridge e uma como ap e outra como station e ja estou navegando na net de 3mb da minha irma.

Agora sera que pedindo para mudar pra fibra e consequemente aumentando o trafego terei problemas? Meio que gambiarrada esta funcionando perfeitamente para 3mbs de velocidade.

Obrigado a todos. Problema quase solucionado.

----------


## luti1901

> @luiti901
> 
> Obrigado pela orientação. Na nanostation mesmo sem saber ja tinha setado para vertical alterei a grade da antena m5hp e a ponteira tb (na vdd fiz por estetica para nao ficar igual a outras antenas das operadoras daqui)
> 
> Já consegui tb colocar em modo bridge e uma como ap e outra como station e ja estou navegando na net de 3mb da minha irma.
> 
> Agora sera que pedindo para mudar pra fibra e consequemente aumentando o trafego terei problemas? Meio que gambiarrada esta funcionando perfeitamente para 3mbs de velocidade.
> 
> Obrigado a todos. Problema quase solucionado.


Tenta alterar entre V e H no nano. Quase sempre dá uma boa diferença. Nessa distância acredito que não está bem apontado. Sinal tinha que ser melhor. Tenho mesmo cenário aqui com sinal -59 60.

----------


## dion88

Cara para essa distancia o sinal ficou meio que ruim, eu tenho clientes aqui a mais de 1km com sinal melhor e na cidade ainda, como vc mencionou interior deveria estar mais limpo o espectro ai, quando aos equipamentos o ideal era nao misturar as tecnologias, devido ao protocolo da fabricante, pois a ubnt usa AIRMAX e a Mikrotik tem um próprio TB que quando ativados funcionam muito bem porem os dois tem que ser do mesmo fabricante.

90DBM o ruido esta alto, ativa o compilance test na base, e no cliente se for ubnt tb, se for o mikrotik tu coloca em superchanel desativa o nv2 fixa o canal e coloca a List e vai bombar, tenho um cliente com sxt aqui conectar em uma rocket m5 passando 57MB

----------


## k4dosh1

@*dion88*

Obrigado pelas dicas. Não respondi antes porque ainda não tinha instalado a fibra.

Bem, hoje instalaram a fibra de 40 megas. Ativei uns parâmetros nas antenas que ainda não estavam ativos e de 12mb máximo de tráfego consegui 20mb de tráfego dos 40mb possíveis. 

Ainda não fiz uma visada perfeita, amanhã a tarde acho que conseguirei subir no telhado e fazer uma visada melhor para tentar melhorar.

Não sei onde fica o ampliance channel que recomendou (pode ser pq a minha esta em português e já até tenha ativado como disse acima), mas em alguns videos percebi que posso mudar o país e escolher um canal que não esteja com interferência. Mas realmente ao realizar uma busca na airgrid aparecem apenas 6 disponíveis. Acho q não é tanto para causar a interferência que estou tendo. Acho que é mal apontamento mesmo.

Algumas dúvidas para aprender:

1 - Como saber de maneira fácil qual a potencia devo usar no rádio? Estou em 24db e deu diferença no sinal quando estava em 12db, mas pelo pouco que li não devo utilizar o máximo pois eu que estarei causando interferência em outros equipamentos.

2 - arrumei 2 mikrotik sxt será que o ganho de tráfego será melhor? Estou utilizando um nanostation5 (não é m5, é uma mais antiga) e uma airgrid m5hp. Pergunto pois na teoria fica la na airgrid tx/rx em 48mb/48mb e só consegui trafegar 20mb.

3 - Airgrid é facil de configurar, uma vez abri essa sxt e achei muito complicada. mas acho que com uns tutoriais no youtube não terei problemas.

Só para saberem: hoje pago 70 reais por 3mb na antena e que sempre me deixa na mão, com essa alteração, do jeito que está irei pagar 50 reais em 20mb na fibra onde minha irmã ainda irá ficar com 20mb e pagar os outros 50 reais. Não pelo valor, mas é pq infelizmente não me atenderam para instalar fibra direto aqui em casa. Sair de 3mb com ping monstruoso para 20 mb com ping razoável já vai fazer diferença.

Obrigado a TODOS pelos conselhos e ajuda. Já estou MUITO satisfeito. Assim como está já resolve o meu problema, mas tentarei melhorar para aprender mais, e diminuir a interferência que estou sofrendo e posso estar causando por aqui. 

Valeu mesmo.

----------

